# Hi everyone, would someone please offer advice on juice?



## Orion (9/6/15)

Good day to everyone, 

I am new here and this is my first post. I would like to ask some advice, since I know little about vaping even though I have been vaping on and off for a while. I need some advice on E-liquids from veterans  I am looking for sweet or menthol flavors that do not burn your throat, or, if possible, any specific brand that exclusively makes E-liquid that will not burn your throat. I am not quite sure whether the amount of nicotine plays the biggest role in this, since I have experienced that it does with some brands, and with some it does not. I have tried hats, liqua and various other "cheaper" brands. If anyone could offer some advice on that I would be very thankful. Another thing that has me worried is that I have certain cheap brand that I have tried for the first time tonight. It is called "Premium smoke juice" and it has a slogan: "enjoy the best vaping." I will upload pictures of it. This specific flavor is called mango juice, but the ingredients seem to be a bit off, since there are quite a few flavorings used. This is 18mg nicotine, but does not burn my throat at all, which is a good thing, but I do not want to be vaping something that's bad for my health. If anyone has had experience with this brand, advice would be greatly appreciated. A few side notes: I am using the 1453 atomizer, thank you for any advice in advance, and sorry if this is not the right place to post this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (9/6/15)

I haven't tried a lot of menthol but to me the one i enjoyed the most is the Craft vapour ones that @Mauritz sells. Nice and crisp and the flavor is strong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baby Blue$ (9/6/15)

I must say the vape elixir range is quite smooth on the throat without any bad after taste or burning sensation. Try awesome sauce with a few drops of vk menthol, sure does the trick for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Orion (9/6/15)

Thanks guys, I will see if I can get in contact with mauritz and also where I can get some vape elixir. If I can buy vape elixir at a local shop that would be great. Does anyone have any thoughts on the new "cheap" E-liquid I posted about? The "premium smoke juice" brand. I am enjoying it and it tastes quite good, albeit a bit strange, but I am worried that it may be harmful. Lastly, I also read good things about vapour mountain. Any thoughts on that particular brand?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

That 'smoke juice' is quite unknown around here, so cannot comment.

Vapour Mountain, on the other hand, has been a vendor on this forum since the beginning. Their juices are great and you can buy them with confidence.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (9/6/15)

Orion said:


> Thanks guys, I will see if I can get in contact with mauritz and also where I can get some vape elixir. If I can buy vape elixir at a local shop that would be great. Does anyone have any thoughts on the new "cheap" E-liquid I posted about? The "premium smoke juice" brand. I am enjoying it and it tastes quite good, albeit a bit strange, but I am worried that it may be harmful. Lastly, I also read good things about vapour mountain. Any thoughts on that particular brand?



Welcome @Orion

Finding the right juices can be quite a big journey in itself

Dont know the juice you posted a pic of, sorry. 

Juices have two main ingredients. PG and VG. Sometimes a particular brand (say Liqua for example) uses a higher percentage of PG (say 65%) And that can make your throat a bit scratchy and give a slight burning sensation. Others are more balanced - around 50/50. Then you get the ones with higher VG content. The VG is smoother on the throat and makes more vapour. 

Only problem is with very high VG juices, they may not work too well in your 1453. I have one of those too. Good flavour with the right juice. I would say a 50/50 blend should be fine. 

Nicotine also plays a role. Lower nicotine strengths tend to be smoother. 

Then you get the flavour itself which can irritate your throat. Some flavours are milder than others. 

Check out the vendors listed on the forum's home page. Most of them have great juices. i can also vouch for Vapour Mountain. Their juices are good and mostly around 50/50 so they should work well in your 1453. You say you want sweet or menthol. Maybe try their Menthol Ice flavour. 

Another one is Craft Vapour (@Mauritz) melon on the rocks. One of my favourites. 

There are plenty great juices and it just takes a bit of time going through the various retailers, reading their flavour descriptions. Pick a few and try. All have websites and most offer very cost effective delivery options. 

Pick a few you think you would like and feel free to post here and im sure people will give you their views.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (9/6/15)

Hi Orion,

Welcome to the forum. You will probably find that the vast majority of people on the forum are extremely fussy about the juices that they vape. In the not so distant past there were several scares about what some less reliable asian suppliers of eliquid were placing in their products. This kind of scare is not dissimilar to all the food scares we have (most recent being Maggi 2 minute noodles in india) or people putting melamine in pet food. That makes most people quite careful of what they vape.

So from a health perspective my advice would be the following: The cheaper eliquids could certainly be from questionable sources, and for this reason I would be careful of any suppliers who appear to be out to make a quick buck. If you do some googling you will be able to identify the two main manufacturers of ejuice from asia, Hangsen and De Kang. I would generally regard items from them as being acceptable (safe) to vape, provided that you can verify they are actually genuine products and not cheap knock off clones. Unfortunately verifying this is not easy, and many local suppliers of these products themselves believe that they have purchased the genuine item, when in fact they have themselves been conned by a foreign supplier.

The second thing I will say is that if you use an eliquid and observe no negative effects (burning throat, tightness of chest, pains in chest, difficulty breathing, dizzyness, etc.,) then you are probably going to be safe. Just bear in mind that it may take several weeks of using one juice before you start to experience these negative symptoms, or it could be an immediate reaction. Listen to what your body is telling you.

I have not tried HATS juice, but I did once buy one of their disposable cig-a-likes which was ok. As for Liqua, just about every person on the forum has tried it at some point, and almost everyone says the same thing when they move on to other juices: Liqua is well branded, has serious representivity in the marketplace, and is affordable, but the *taste is pretty awful*.

With regards to the burning in your throat, I think you may be referring to the "zingy" feeling of a high nicotine liquid. It's difficult to describe, except it feels sort of like someone is poking lots of little pins into the tongue and back of your throat as you inhale. If that's the case, drop your nic to 12 or even 6 mg. Also remember that a higher powered device will increase the effect of the nicotine when vaping, so one juice (18mg) on a cheaper atomiser may be acceptable, but the same juice in a higher powered device (like a subtank mini) will quickly literally knock you off your feet (nic overdose).

Finally there are literally tons of good locally made and supplied juices. For menthol I would go with craft vapour (Matterhorn Menthol) or Vapour Mountain (Menthol Ice). For sweeter fruit type juices Vapour Mountain's Berry Blaze is excellent, as are Vape King's range of fruity liquids. Sky Blue Vaping have some very innovative juices as well. Unfortunately it is not possible to mention all of the vendors, or their products, and there are certainly many more local juices which are just as good as those mentioned above, so take the time to check out the juice reviews section of the forum before you start ordering.

I am pretty certain if you make the mission of ordering juices from local vendors you will find that the flavour is improved because the juice flavours 'present themselves' much better, the vape is smoother on the throat and lungs, and they produce more vapor. As for a product labelled "premium vape juice" its pretty much the same as me starting "The Nice Guys Club", just because I am in it, does not mean I am a nice person.

Goodluck with your journey, and well done on getting this far

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

Orion said:


> Good day to everyone,
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post. I would like to ask some advice, since I know little about vaping even though I have been vaping on and off for a while. I need some advice on E-liquids from veterans  I am looking for sweet or menthol flavors that do not burn your throat, or, if possible, any specific brand that exclusively makes E-liquid that will not burn your throat. I am not quite sure whether the amount of nicotine plays the biggest role in this, since I have experienced that it does with some brands, and with some it does not. I have tried hats, liqua and various other "cheaper" brands. If anyone could offer some advice on that I would be very thankful. Another thing that has me worried is that I have certain cheap brand that I have tried for the first time tonight. It is called "Premium smoke juice" and it has a slogan: "enjoy the best vaping." I will upload pictures of it. This specific flavor is called mango juice, but the ingredients seem to be a bit off, since there are quite a few flavorings used. This is 18mg nicotine, but does not burn my throat at all, which is a good thing, but I do not want to be vaping something that's bad for my health. If anyone has had experience with this brand, advice would be greatly appreciated. A few side notes: I am using the 1453 atomizer, thank you for any advice in advance, and sorry if this is not the right place to post this
> View attachment 28982
> View attachment 28983


I think if you go to you tube and type in E-Liquid/E-Juice/Vape that tastes like a cigarette. It's by sxmxdrifter. I have put my own twist on his suggestion by adding menthol. Sorry I don't know how to add links but if you search the title I gave I'm sure you'll find it. It's all I vape now and it's cheap as hell .good luck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/15)

devdev said:


> Hi Orion,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. You will probably find that the vast majority of people on the forum are extremely fussy about the juices that they vape. In the not so distant past there were several scares about what some less reliable asian suppliers of eliquid were placing in their products. This kind of scare is not dissimilar to all the food scares we have (most recent being Maggi 2 minute noodles in india) or people putting melamine in pet food. That makes most people quite careful of what they vape.
> 
> ...



Marvellous advice @devdev !
if only I could have had that kind of advice and the choices available when I started vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

Silver said:


> Marvellous advice @devdev !
> if only I could have had that kind of advice and the choices available when I started vaping





Silver said:


> Marvellous advice @devdev !
> if only I could have had that kind of advice and the choices available when I started vaping


Glad everyone could be of help.It also took me awhile to find this, so just search the web and forums, you never know what else you can learn from others.


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

Orion said:


> Good day to everyone,
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post. I would like to ask some advice, since I know little about vaping even though I have been vaping on and off for a while. I need some advice on E-liquids from veterans  I am looking for sweet or menthol flavors that do not burn your throat, or, if possible, any specific brand that exclusively makes E-liquid that will not burn your throat. I am not quite sure whether the amount of nicotine plays the biggest role in this, since I have experienced that it does with some brands, and with some it does not. I have tried hats, liqua and various other "cheaper" brands. If anyone could offer some advice on that I would be very thankful. Another thing that has me worried is that I have certain cheap brand that I have tried for the first time tonight. It is called "Premium smoke juice" and it has a slogan: "enjoy the best vaping." I will upload pictures of it. This specific flavor is called mango juice, but the ingredients seem to be a bit off, since there are quite a few flavorings used. This is 18mg nicotine, but does not burn my throat at all, which is a good thing, but I do not want to be vaping something that's bad for my health. If anyone has had experience with this brand, advice would be greatly appreciated. A few side notes: I am using the 1453 atomizer, thank you for any advice in advance, and sorry if this is not the right place to post this
> View attachment 28982
> View attachment 28983





Orion said:


> Good day to everyone,
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post. I would like to ask some advice, since I know little about vaping even though I have been vaping on and off for a while. I need some advice on E-liquids from veterans  I am looking for sweet or menthol flavors that do not burn your throat, or, if possible, any specific brand that exclusively makes E-liquid that will not burn your throat. I am not quite sure whether the amount of nicotine plays the biggest role in this, since I have experienced that it does with some brands, and with some it does not. I have tried hats, liqua and various other "cheaper" brands. If anyone could offer some advice on that I would be very thankful. Another thing that has me worried is that I have certain cheap brand that I have tried for the first time tonight. It is called "Premium smoke juice" and it has a slogan: "enjoy the best vaping." I will upload pictures of it. This specific flavor is called mango juice, but the ingredients seem to be a bit off, since there are quite a few flavorings used. This is 18mg nicotine, but does not burn my throat at all, which is a good thing, but I do not want to be vaping something that's bad for my health. If anyone has had experience with this brand, advice would be greatly appreciated. A few side notes: I am using the 1453 atomizer, thank you for any advice in advance, and sorry if this is not the right place to post this
> View attachment 28982
> View attachment 28983


Orion,I might add that I'm currently using 50-50% add menthol sparingly to taste. I plan on experimenting w/ pg. vg. %s.good luck!


----------



## Orion (10/6/15)

A big thank you to everyone taking the time to reply to my thread. I really appreciate all of your feedback, and I must say that this is one of the nicest online communities that I have come across so far  Today I felt like trying something that I would have never considered - Twisp. The reason I have never considered trying their flavors is because I have heard a few bad things about them back when they were still new. I went with the Limoncello flavor and I must say that thus far it is the best flavor I have ever tasted. Not overly sweet, but just sweet enough. It also does not burn my throat, which is a huge plus. It is a bit expensive, though (R160 for 20ml), but worth it so far. I took the 18mg variant because there wasn't any other available. I will get my hands on vapour mountain as soon as possible because it sounds amazing. Also, I would like to mention that this is my first day going entirely without a smoke, so that is good news as well. Again, thank you to everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## devdev (10/6/15)

Well done on your first day stinky free! You are probably not far from giving up the analogs completely, good on you man 

If you are enjoying the twisp liquids I am certain you are going to love our local vendor juices, and the price is much better than twisp.

Keep at it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (10/6/15)

Orion said:


> A big thank you to everyone taking the time to reply to my thread. I really appreciate all of your feedback, and I must say that this is one of the nicest online communities that I have come across so far  Today I felt like trying something that I would have never considered - Twisp. The reason I have never considered trying their flavors is because I have heard a few bad things about them back when they were still new. I went with the Limoncello flavor and I must say that thus far it is the best flavor I have ever tasted. Not overly sweet, but just sweet enough. It also does not burn my throat, which is a huge plus. It is a bit expensive, though (R160 for 20ml), but worth it so far. I took the 18mg variant because there wasn't any other available. I will get my hands on vapour mountain as soon as possible because it sounds amazing. Also, I would like to mention that this is my first day going entirely without a smoke, so that is good news as well. Again, thank you to everyone.


Way to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

Orion said:


> A big thank you to everyone taking the time to reply to my thread. I really appreciate all of your feedback, and I must say that this is one of the nicest online communities that I have come across so far  Today I felt like trying something that I would have never considered - Twisp. The reason I have never considered trying their flavors is because I have heard a few bad things about them back when they were still new. I went with the Limoncello flavor and I must say that thus far it is the best flavor I have ever tasted. Not overly sweet, but just sweet enough. It also does not burn my throat, which is a huge plus. It is a bit expensive, though (R160 for 20ml), but worth it so far. I took the 18mg variant because there wasn't any other available. I will get my hands on vapour mountain as soon as possible because it sounds amazing. Also, I would like to mention that this is my first day going entirely without a smoke, so that is good news as well. Again, thank you to everyone.


Go for it Orion, I smoked for 47yrs and have never looked back. This community is full of outstanding people. I'm from the U.S. and belong to a few different forums and this is my favorite . Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Eequinox (17/8/15)

devdev said:


> Hi Orion,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. You will probably find that the vast majority of people on the forum are extremely fussy about the juices that they vape. In the not so distant past there were several scares about what some less reliable asian suppliers of eliquid were placing in their products. This kind of scare is not dissimilar to all the food scares we have (most recent being Maggi 2 minute noodles in india) or people putting melamine in pet food. That makes most people quite careful of what they vape.
> 
> ...


i have to agree on your comments about the liqua juices tasting awful they are good for twisp and nothing else


----------



## Viper_SA (17/8/15)

@Orion you will see how time flies. I read you post above and thought, damn, not too long ago that was me on my 1st day stinkie free. Then realised, wait a minute, it's my 5 month anniversary today. I now hate the smell of stinkies, can't stand it when someone smokes near me and have zero cravings. It still looks fun on movies, but as soon as someone lights up near me I get all p'd off. Good luck mate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Orion you will see how time flies. I read you post above and thought, damn, not too long ago that was me on my 1st day stinkie free. Then realised, wait a minute, it's my 5 month anniversary today. I now hate the smell of stinkies, can't stand it when someone smokes near me and have zero cravings. It still looks fun on movies, but as soon as someone lights up near me I get all p'd off. Good luck mate


Right about smoking in movies, it's the only thing that still wets the old whistle.


----------

